# Darkness Rising 2012



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey guys, so this year me and Jim decided to make major changes to the haunt. We took all of last years sets and moved them into the queue line so people will have something to look at while they wait for 2 hours, and then we redesigned the majority of the maze with a new area called Gentec Labs. Altogether thats an extra 3,000 sf we added on making the grand total come out to 8,000 sf! Damn.

Unfortunately, we haven't been getting nearly as many volunteers this year, which means that the few of us who are working have been there nonstop for over a month. We'll be working right up until our opening night in 12 days. But enough of me typing, here's some pics.

The last queue line room before entering the maze. You don't want to know where that blood trail winds up...


Welcome to Gentec Labs, where our signs are f****** enormous.


The cave that ruined my social life. 

















Rawr.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks great! Can't wait to come check it out again this year!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like some good ideas there.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one big honking haunt you're going to have! Sorry to hear the cave ruined your social life


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! if I was anywhere near New York I would gladly come help


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow!! loving it!!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Very cool....dig the blood trail !


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is looking really cool! I am sorry you have had less volunteers but it is turning out great none the less. Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Tonight we had a photo shoot showcasing our new professional makeup team at work. I'll get the pics up ASAP but for right now you can at least see what they did to me.




I also just want to throw it out there that we use LED's to light up most of our haunt so of course everything I post in this thread looks about 10x better at night, and the majority of the sets aren't finished yet anyway. Also for anyone who hasn't checked out last year's thread, here's a cheesy video I made for 2011 that was intended for possible sponsors. Enjoy!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so jealous....you own a haunted house.....I want a haunted house...*jumps up and down like a toddler*


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Eewww. And I mean that in a good way, great makeup.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

i would love to have a building that size to do a haunt


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Kraken said:


> I am so jealous....you own a haunted house.....I want a haunted house...*jumps up and down like a toddler*


You read my mind that's exactly what i was thinking

great makeup application btw looks very realistic


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

CoolDJTV said:


> i would love to have a building that size to do a haunt


It's definitely cool and I'm lucky to have it but to be honest it becomes more like a job and less like a hobby. Sometimes I miss the home haunt


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's some more zombies from the photoshoot.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I think I'm going to tell the artists to do more around the eyes. What do you guys think?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Visited tonight, had a lot of fun! I really enjoy the cave portion, it looks great. Keep up the good work, my friend!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Eric Striffler said:


> Visited tonight, had a lot of fun! I really enjoy the cave portion, it looks great. Keep up the good work, my friend!


Thank you! Like I said I can't make it down to yours but a couple of my actors got invites so at least they can tell me about it! Glad you liked it though!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Spartan005 said:


> Thank you! Like I said I can't make it down to yours but a couple of my actors got invites so at least they can tell me about it! Glad you liked it though!


Oh really! Glad to hear that, and don't worry because this year isn't a haunted house so much as an experimental event to help us plan for next year. You're not missing anything major!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome haunt and charity work!


----------



## Drakien (Oct 20, 2012)

I love the haunt! Just wondering what you used to make the cave? That looks amazing!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Drakien said:


> I love the haunt! Just wondering what you used to make the cave? That looks amazing!


Thanks! It's basically plywood, chicken wire, burlap and then joint compound. I used scrap pieces of plywood to build out the corners of the room, stapled the chicken wire first and then stapled the burlap over it. The joint compound was applied by hand and took forever.

I'll try and get some pics up soon, there's a lot more cave than those two photos!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Spartan005 said:


> ... there's a lot more cave than those two photos!


I can confirm that; the cave is HUGE.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The cave looks amazing - I was ewwwwing at the makeup as well - also in a nice way. Great job!


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

That is fantastic! Congrats for a great haunt and helping the community!


----------



## Drakien (Oct 20, 2012)

Spartan005 said:


> Thanks! It's basically plywood, chicken wire, burlap and then joint compound. I used scrap pieces of plywood to build out the corners of the room, stapled the chicken wire first and then stapled the burlap over it. The joint compound was applied by hand and took forever.
> 
> I'll try and get some pics up soon, there's a lot more cave than those two photos!


Sounds like a ton of work. Superb haunt for sure!

I look forward to see these pics!


----------

